# חוסר פרגון מצד המשפחה...



## tuniocorn (14/7/13)

חוסר פרגון מצד המשפחה... 
היי לכן
אז קיבלתי הצעה שאי אפשר לסרב  לה (כאילו,אפשר,אבל מי רוצה P: )
הסכמתי בשמחה וששון
(סליחה על הבלגן בניסוח,כמו שאפשר לתאר..אני מאוד נרגשת ונסערת בו זמנית.)
מה שכן מעציב אותי,זו העובדה שהמשפחה שלי לא מפרגנת. קיבלתי תגובות אפילו נזעמות מצד בת משפחה "לאן את ממהרת????בלה בלה בלה!!! מה את בת 40.???מה יש לכם??את בהריון??" (אגב,אני אמנם בהתקפי רעב כמו של הריונית,אבל זה כי אני בתקופה ההיא של החודש ולא כי יש לי קופיף ים חמוד שגדל לי ברחם)
אני בת 22, מפתחת את הדרך שלי,טפו טפו בהצלחה מרובה. אנחנו גרים ביחד ואני לא יכולה לדמיין את החיים שלי אחרת. אני לא אתחיל להשתפך כאן על הארוס שלי (;

אנחנו רוצים לעשות חתונה שקטה,מבחינתי אפילו להתחתן בסלון. אגב,המשפחה שלו מבסוטית עד הגג. 
אבל האמת,שכל התגובות הציניות מבני המשפחה שכן סיפרתי להם,הוציאו לי את קמצוץ החשק שעוד היה לי אפילו לאירוע קטן ואינטימי. כלה צריכה להיות מאושרת ביום הגדול שלה,לא משנה איך היא תבחר לעשות אותו.אנחנו גם לא רצים מחר להתחתן!ואני גם ממש לא מתכננת להביא ילדים (עד כמה שזה תלוי באמצעי המניעה המופלאים של ימינו) יומיים אחרי שנתחתן. ככה או ככה,חתונה גדולה או קטנה דורשת את התכנון שלה. 
אז מצד אחד אני מתפוצצת מאושר ויש בי נחת שלא חשבתי שאני אחווה בחיים . מצד שני,כל כך הייתי רוצה שישמחו איתי. שייתנו בי את האמון הזה. קשה לי לחשוב על עצמי בשמלה מתוקה ומחייכת וההורים שלי בחיוך מזויף ומבט חמוץ.אז מה אם אני "קטנה" (הלו, לא כזה מזמן נשים בגילאים שלי היו עם ילד אחד לפחות) . עצוב לי לחשוב שאני רוצה ללכת לרבנות/לטוס להתחתן/לשנות סטטוס לmarried בפייסבוק ולהוציא אותם מהתמונה לגמרי . לפעמים זה מרגיש כאילו אין ברירה! ): גם אם נתחתן לנו בחו'ל עם איזה אלביס במקום רב,כן הייתי רוצה לעשות משהו קטן למשפחה ולקרובים.

אז מה שאני שואלת כאן זה בעצם-
האם מישהו/י מכם נתקלה בתגובות כאלו? איך הלך כל התהליך לאחר מכן?איך הייתה החתונה? יש כאן צעירות כמוני?
ושוב סורי על ההתפזרות,מפאת גילי ה"פצפון" אין לי כל כך הרבה חברות שאני יכולה לדבר איתן על העניין


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

הממממ... אני קצת יכולה להבין את המשפחה שלך 
לא הצלחתי להבין את ההערות שתיארת עד שהגעת לחלק של הגיל שלך. אז כן, גם אני תוהה, כשאני שומעת על בחורות מאוד צעירות שמתחתנות, מה בדיוק לחוץ להן ואם הן בהריון.
אני לא בטוחה שמדובר בחוסר פרגון, זה פשוט קצת חריג, בחברה המודרנית והחילונית בה אנחנו חיים (אני מסיקה מהתגובות שאתם חילונים?) וסביר להניח שהם קצת מודאגים וחוששים לך.
אם מנסה לדמיין לעצמי- אם הייתה לי אחות קטנה, בגילך, שהייתה מודיעה שהיא מתחתנת. הייתי מודאגת קצת. הייתי חוששת שאולי היא ממהרת מידי, שהיא לא הספיקה לחוות מספיק ושאולי היא לא בוגרת מספיק להגיע להחלטה כזו משמעותית

מצד שני? אצל האמהות שלנו גיל 22 לא היה גיל חריג בכלל לחתונה, וסבתא שלי כבר הייתה אמא בגילך, אז זה גם עניין של תקופה ותרבות.

מה שכן- אני דיי בטוחה שאם אתם באמת רציניים ומאוהבים ובטוחים בהחלטה שלכם, המשפחה שלך יבינו את זה ויתרככו. קשה לי להאמין שההורים שלך יגיעו לחתונה ויחמיצו פנים. הם כנראה באמת דואגים לך. תסבירו להם בצורה בוגרת שאתם מבינים את החששות שלהם, אבל אתם בטוחים ומאושרים מההחלטה שלכם ויהיה בסדר


----------



## yael rosen (14/7/13)

בואי נפריד בין הדברים 
אבל קודם כל - נעים מאוד וברוכה הבאה.

ועכשיו לעיקר - את אומרת כמה דברים: את מדברת על גילך הצעיר וההתנגדות לנישואים בגיל כזה, ואת מדברת גם כן על סוג החתונה, שזה, בכל גיל, נושא בפני עצמו.
אם את, למרות גילך, חושבת שמוטב לכם להתחתן עכשיו, תבהירי למשפחה שלך שזה המצב וכל הערה נוספת לא באה בחשבון. כלומר, את קמה והולכת ולא מוכנה לשמוע חוסר פרגון. הם מצידם צריכים להבין שגם אם הם לא מסכימים עם הצעד, הם חייבים לאפשר לך לעשות את ההחלטות שלך לבד, וגם, אולי, את הטעויות שלך לבד (אם כך הם חושבים). אני רוצה רק לשאול האם ההתנגדות שלהם נובעת רק מגילך הצעיר או שיש להם משהו אחר נגד מר בחור? 

לגבי סגנון החתונה, כמו כולנו כאן, גם את תתחילי מלדמיין בעיני רוחך את סוג החתונה שאת, יחד איתו, רוצה. בדרך תתקלו בכל מיני מכשולים ובעיות, אבל הכל טבעי, ועל הכל מתגברים - כך או אחרת. זה ממש לא קשור למשפחה שלך. הם צריכים לקבל קודם את עצם הרעיון הזה שאתם מתחתנים, אחר כך את סוג האירוע שאותו תבחרו. זה כבר שלב שני.

אני מציעה ללעוס עוד קצת את הסיטואציה מול המשפחה, להבהיר את עמדותיכם ביחד(!). ההחלטה שלכם צריכה להיות בלתי תלויה לחלוטין בתגובות האחרים, ואם היא כזו, היא תעמוד גם מול צונאמי של חוסר פרגון. אחרי שתעברו את השלב הזה - תוכלו להחליט על סגנון האירוע. אבל לא הייתי רצה קדימה לפני שכולם מברכים אתכם. אם, במידה ו.. היה כי.. הם נשארים בעמדותיהם, תוכלי לאמת אותם מול המציאות - אתם יכולים להיות חלק מהמאורע או שלא. כרגע את הולכת למקום קיצוני מאוד "נחתוך אותם מהתמונה", אבל אין צורך לדרמטיות בינתיים. כרגע צריך לנהל את הסיטואציה בכובד ראש ובסבלנות. אם ההחלטה שלכם עושה אתכם מאושרים, אין לי ספק שגם המשפחה תראה את זה.

וכל זה נאמר מתוך הנחת עבודה בסיסית, לפיה אתם יודעים מה אתם עושים, כי 22 זה באמת גיל צעיר. אבל להבנתי לאהבה ולזוגיות באמת אין חוקים (הסבים שלי ביחד מגיל 16 - היום הם בני 80 כבר).
לדעתי כדאי שתעזרי בפורום הזה כדי להתייעץ, או סתם כדי לשתף - בשביל זה הוא פה
ובהצלחה!!!


----------



## butwhy (14/7/13)

מסכימה עם נורמה ויעל ומוסיפה 
כמו ששתיהן אמרו, את מאוד צעירה. ולכן יתכן שפשוט תפסת את המשפחה שלך "לא מוכנה". הורים נוטים לחוות משברים כשפתאום נוחתת עליהם ההבנה שהילדות הקטנות שלהם גדלות, מתבגרות ו"מתרחקות" מהם. בעיקר אם את ילדה בכורה. בעיקר בעולם שבו חתונה בגיל כל כך צעיר היא לאו דווקא הכלל. תני להם קצת זמן לעכל. אל תעשי עדיין החלטות חותכות.


----------



## toxic babe (14/7/13)

נראה לי 
שאת לא ממש צריכה להתייחס להערות של כל האנשים. אם את מרגישה בטוחה בהחלטה שלך אז תלכי לפיה.
אני באופן אישי לא מבינה מה כל כך טוב בחתונה בגיל מאוחר, עם כל הכבוד השעון הביולוגי של הנשים עובד לרעתנו ואחת ממטרות החתונה הוא ללדת ילדים בד"כ.
אני בת 23 ואני מוכנה לנישואים אחרי 6 שנות זוגיות. אני לא מרגישה צורך לחוות דברים אחרים כי אני יודעת שמצאתי את האחד ואם זה קרה מהפעם הראשונה אז מה טוב. יש אנשים שמחפשים את החצי שלהם המון זמן, לפעמים מוצאים ולפעמים לא. 
בקיצור שיהיה לכם במזל טוב


----------



## רגע33 (14/7/13)

איך הקשר של משפחתך עם בעלך לעתיד? 
אם הבת שלי תבוא אליי בגיל 22 , שלמרבה ההלם, היום הזה כבר לא כל כך רחוק, ותדיע שהיא החליטה להתחתן עם בחיר ליבה, התגובה שלי תהיה תלויה מאוד באיך אני תופסת את בחיר ליבה ומה הרקורד של הבת שלי מבחינת הפעלת שיקול דעת בבחירות שלה. אם אני אחשוב שבעבר היא הפגינה אחריות ועשתה בחירות מושכלות זה יעזור לי לקבל גם את ההחלטה הזו. אם אני ארגיש שהאיש הזה, הוא אדם שווה ערך אליה ושהזוגיות שלהם דוחפת אותה קדימה ושהם יוכלו לצמוח יחד לקשר בשל יותר ממה שאפשר בגיל 22, אני אפרגן מכל הלב. אם אני אהיה מסוייגת כלפי הגבר שלה, התגובה שלי כנראה תהיה פושרת. 
וכן, גם אם הבת שלי תתפוצץ מאושר ותסתובב באופוריה זה ממש נחמד אבל אין לזה יותר מדי משמעות לטווח ארוך. נכון, כלה צריכה להיות מאושרת ביום הגדול שלה, אבל אדם בוגר ובשל מבין שאישה צריכה להיות מאושרת חיים שלמים. לחוש בטוחה ונאהבת בזוגיות תומכת למשך שנים רבות וחתונה זה אולי יום גדול אבל בפרספקטיבה רחבה, לא באמת חשוב, כולה מסיבה 
כאמא כשאני קוראת את ההודעה שלך, אז היא אכן נשמעת לי קצת בוסרית וילדותית וקצת מין פנזטיה של "פיה ליום אחד"  ולא מתייחסת למה שקורה אחר כך שהוא לא "יום גדול" ולא רומנטי אלא הרבה אפור, עם שיגרה ששוחקת, משברים שצריך לצלוח בהצלחה לצד כיף, שמחה, רגעי אושר וסיפוק. זה החיים האמיתיים. . מציעה לך לנהל שיחה רגועה ובוגרת עם בני משפחתך ולברר ממה בדיוק הם חוששים. לפעמים אנשים מהצד רואים דברים שאנחנו בתוך הענן הורוד של ההתאהבות, לא מזהים בזמן. ולפעמים מתוך אהבה ודאגה הם רוצים למנוע התמודדויות שכולם צריכים לעבור. אז תראי להם שאת מסוגלת ותרגיעי את חששותיהם.


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/7/13)




----------



## תותית1212 (14/7/13)




----------



## אנדי120 (14/7/13)

ואוסיף ואגיד שאני בת 20 וביום החתונה אהיה בת 21 ויום, ואני מבינה מאוד את המקום שאת באה ממנו. אני חילונית וציפיתי מהמשפחה ומהחברים להרבה "אז מתי הברית?", אבל דווקא לא שמענו הרבה (דווקא שמעתי הרבה ריקושטים כאלו מאנשים שמכירים אותנו היכרות שטחית בלבד) . אולי בגלל שהם יודעים שאחרי 6 שנים עם אותו הבנאדם, אחרי שעברנו כל כך הרבה משברים בחיים הקצרים שלנו שלא היו מביישים אף זוג בוגר, רוב הסיכויים שנהיה ביחד לתמיד. אני חושבת שדווקא קיבלנו את התמיכה הזאת ואת ההבנה בגלל ששנינו מצטיירים כזוג בוגר, למרות גילנו הצעיר. בסך הכל שני אנשים צעירים שלא מתכוונים לעשות ילד אבל כן רוצים למסד את הקשר "ולהפוך את זה לרשמי" ולקחת את היחסים צעד אחד קדימה. לא לקחת משכנתא וגם לא לקחת כלב. פשוט להפוך את הקשר לרשמי ולהתקדם עוד צעד ביחסים. יכול להיות שההתנגדות הזאת באה ממקום טהור של דאגה כלפיך, וזה משהו שאסור לזלזל בו. בסך הכל, את הגעת למקום שאת הגעת בזכות המשפחה שלך, לטוב ולרע. אולי עכשיו, כמה ימים אחרי שהאופוריה התפוגגה שווה לחשוב שוב האם יש סיכוי שחלק מהדברים שהם אומרים הוא נכון. אם הגעת למסקנה שלא, אז הכל בסדר. אבל חשוב שתיהי כנה אם עצמך ותשאלי את עצמך האם את לא עושה טעות? האם לא תתחרטי שלא "חווית" עוד חוויות עם פרטנרים אחרים? האם את באמת מכירה את בן הזוג שלך ויודעת שהוא יתמוך בך בטוב וברע? בסופו של יום את יודעת הכי טוב מה יעשה לך טוב, אבל אלו לא דברים שצריך לזלזל בהם. 
אני גם מבינה את המקום שלך של ההתנגדות לאופי החתונה- גם אצלי יש כל מיני התנגדויות (בקשר לאופי החתונה, לא בקשר לאקט החתונה עצמו) שיכולות להוביל לכך שמתחת לחופה תהיה אמא עם פרצוף חמוץ. אבל, הגעתי למסקנה האמיצה שיש גבול למה שאני יכולה לעשות בתור בנאדם. תמיד יהיה מישהו שיהיה לא מרוצה ולצערי, יכול להיות שהפעם זאת תהיה אם הכלה. צריך לזכור שבסופו של יום החתונה היא שלכם ואת באמת צריכה להרגיש הכי מיוחדת בעולם, אבל חשוב גם לקחת בחשבון את העובדה שזה אירוע מיוחד גם עבור ההורים. שווה לשבת איתם ולדבר איתם ברוגע, לראות מה מפריע להם באמת ואיפה אפשר ללכת לקראת- יכול להיות שזה רק אנטי שעדיין קשור לעובדה שאת מתחתנת... 
ואני חושבת שהכי חשוב זה להיות רגועים ולא לשבור את הכלים. תמיד לנסות לראות גם את הצד השני ולבדוק איפה אפשר ללכת לקראת. פשוט כי למרות שאחרי החתונה אתם תיהיו יחידה אחת ומשפחה חדשה, אתם עדיין באיזשהו מובן מתחתנים עם ההורים, ואלו האנשים שאת רוצה לצידך בהמשך חייך. 
בכל מקרה, המון בהצלחה בכל דרך שתבחרי


----------



## ronitvas (15/7/13)

מסכימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם להודעה שהגבת אליה וגם לתוספת הבוגרת והמפוכחת


----------



## אנדי120 (15/7/13)




----------



## צביקה 101 (16/7/13)

סביר שהמשפחה פוחדת משני דברים: 
1. שזו התלהבות זמנית שתיעלם ואח"כ עלולים להיות גירושין על כל הנלווה.
2. את תביאי לעולם זאטוטים בגיל צעיר ותיפלי עליהם לעול כלכלי.
מציע שתבדקי מה בדיוק מפחיד אותם - הנ"ל או  דברים אחרים. סביר שאם תצליחי להפיג את חששותיהם באמצעות שיחה שקולה והגיונית - המצב ישתפר.


----------



## Dorinhgg (15/7/13)

מכיוון שונה 
4 חברות שלי התחתנו בגיל 21-23
ל 3 מהן יש שני ילדים 
לאחת מהן יש ילד אחד

הן כיום בנות 25

לשלוש מהן יש מקצוע ולאחת אין (מבחירה)


אז שלא יבלבלו לך את המוח


----------



## עדי3592 (16/7/13)

השאלה איזה מקצוע! 
אם זה בונה ציפורניים, קוסמטיקאית, מאפרת מקצועית, או רפואה, עורכת דין, מהנדסת, כלכלית, עובדת הייטק...

השאלה כמה הן מרוויחות באותו מקצוע, אין ספק שילדים עוצרים את הקריירה של האישה. לא אצל כל הנשים, אבל אצל רובן. הם לא עוצרים כאשר האישה כבר התחילה את הקריירה, אבל בד"כ נשים שמביאות ילדים עוד לפני שהתחילו ללמוד לתואר, ועוד לפני שהתחילו עבודה מסודרת לאחר סיום התואר, הן נתקעות. 
לכן אני מבינה את ההורים של הבחורה....


----------



## סתםאחד20 (15/7/13)

תמשיכי בהכנות 
כשהמשפחה שלך תראה (בפייסבוק או בעקיפין דרך מכרים)
שאת ממשיכה עם הבחירה שלך והולכת בדרך הזאת,
אם הם באמת אוהבים אותך ולא עיוורים לשפיטה שלהם
הם יחזרו ויתמכו וילוו אותך רק כדי להיות שם, עדים ושותפים.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (15/7/13)

זה מאוד משתנה לדעתי אצל כל אדם 
אחותי הגדולה התחתנה בגיל 22.5
כולם היו בהלם שהיא מתחתנת כי זה גיל מאוד צעיר (עד היום כשאנשים שומעים שיש לי אחות בת 30 שנשואה 7.5 שנים שואלים אם היא דתייה). 

וגם חלק חשבו שישר היא תיכנס להריון ובכך די תמנע מעצמה ללמוד ולפתח קריירה,
אבל לא, היא הייתה מאוד בוגרת ויכלה להחליט מה שנראה לה נכון.
אחרי החתונה למדה משפטים ורק אחרי סיום התואר החליטה להיכנס להריון.
ההורים שלי ידעו שכך היא תהיה ולכן לא היו בהלם או חששו מכך שהיא מתחתנת בגיל צעיר.
לעומת זאת, אחות של חברה שלי התחתנה בגיל 23 (התארסה בגיל 22). ההורים שלה חששו, חשבו שהיא לא תגשים את עצמה (למרות שהיא אמרה שהיא רוצה ללמוד וכו'). 
לבסוף החששות שלהם היו נכונים - הבחורה נכנסה להריון חודש אחרי החתונה, לא חושבת לרגע ללמוד והשאיפות שלה די נעלמו.. היא אמרה שהשלב הבא שלה בחיים אחרי החתונה זה ילד. 
אני לא אומרת חס וחלילה שילד זה לא דבר טוב (להיפך), אבל אני רק אומרת שמזה ההורים חששו, שהילדה שלהם לא תגשים את עצמה, לא תתפתח ואולי גם חלק מהחששות היו כיוון שהיא צעירה ואולי ההחלטות שלה נעשו בפזיזות. 

אני מציעה לך לדבר עם ההורים ולראות למה הם כ"כ חוששים, למה הם לא מפרגנים ומה מטריד אותם. 

בכל מקרה,
המון מזל טוב ובהצלחה...


----------



## o0o lolipop o0o (15/7/13)

אני התחתנתי בגיל 20 
ואני סטודנטית שנה אחרונה למקצוע שהכי רציתי בעולם.
חינוך מיוחד משולב עם חינוך רגיל
(סטודנטית מצטיינת בעלת ממוצע של 96... עם מלגת הצטיינות)
ובעלי שגדול ממני בשנתיים בלבד נמצא בעיצומו של תואר בהנדסת בניין.
(מהנדס).
גם הוא מקבל מלגת מצטיינים.

שנינו עובדים ומתפרנסים וחיים ביחד באושר ב"ה.
לא מרגישה שום בעיה עם החתונה שלי בגיל מוקדם. ואף מאושרת שמצאתי את מקומי כבר בגיל כזה...

החתונה לוותה בהסכמת שתי הצדדים. התחתנתי ראשונה מבין חברותיי והוא הראשון מבין חבריו.
אנו אנשים בוגרים ומשכילים ואני חושבת שאם ההחלטה מגיעה ממקום נכון הגיל הוא כבר כמעט ולא פרמטר...

והנה אפילו אנחנו מצליחים לשמור על ממוצע ציונים גבוה ולקיים חיים נורמטיבים

וחוץ מזה זה כזה חלום להיות אמא צעירה

אני בעד.... מנסיון ובעלת הוכחות בשטח
בהצלחה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/7/13)

ברוכה הבאה 
איך אומרים, לאהבה אין גיל. אפשר להיות בשלה לחתונה בגיל 20 ואפשר גם לא להיות בשלה לחתונה בגיל 35. 
בדרך כלל, היום, מקובל לחשוב שצריך קודם להתקדם קצת בקריירה ואח"כ להתחתן. 
אם את שלמה עם ההחלטה להתחתן וגם בן זוגך, אז מה שאחרים אומרים לא צריך לשנות לך. אני מבינה שקשה לקבל את הדברים האלו כשהם נאמרים על ידי המשפחה - אבל אולי זה רק "שוק" ראשוני שיחלוף - ברגע שהם יבינו שאתם רציניים ושאתם מתכוונים להתחתן. 

אני מציעה שתמשיכו בתכנונים ותראו איך הדברים מסתדרים עם המשפחה. לא  כדאי לקבוע עכשיו קביעות חד-משמעיות - אלא בעיקר, להתקדם ולראות איך הדברים משתנים. 
ובעיקר, להראות למשפחה שאתם בוגרים, עצמאיים ויודעים מה שאתם עושים.


----------



## vicz (16/7/13)

שני הסנט שלי (מראשי) 
גילוי נאות: אני לא מתכוונת להתחתן, מבחירה.

אתם כבר גרים יחד. 
אתם לא מתכוונים להיכנס להריון בזמן הקרוב.
מדוע חשוב להתחתן? מה ישתנה בעקבות החתונה?

אם נוריד חרדים וערבים מהסטטיסטיקה - כמחצית הזוגות מתגרשים.
בכל הגילאים.
נישואים בארץ מעמידים את האישה במצב לא פשוט. הידעת - אם את נשואה, ונזהרת מאוד עם אמצע מניעה ואף על פי כן נכנסתי להריון, ודיברת עם בעלך והחלטתם בלב כבד שאין זה זמן טוב עבורכם להביא אדם חדש לעולם - תהיה לך בעיה לקבל אישור מהועדה לבצע הפלה.
גירושים, במיוחד בארץ, הם הליך לא נעים. הליך שבו בעל יכול להחזיק את אישתו בת ערובה במשך שנים. ולא, האיש המדהים שאיתו מתחתנים הוא לא האיש שממנו מתגרשים.

אנשים גדלים ומתפתחים. בכל הגילאים, במיוחד בגיל צעיר.
כשהתחלתי לצאת עם האקס שלי הייתי בת 19 והיינו זוג מושלם.
עם השנים השתנתי: הדעות שלי, השאיפות שלי, הערכים שלי.
אני שמחה שלא היינו נשואים והפרידה שלנו הייתה קלה לפחות מבחינה טכנית אם לא מבחינות אחרות.
אני שמחה שלא הבאנו ילדים לעולם והם לא נגררים עם תיקים בין הבתים בסופי שבוע.

את כותבת שיש לך זוגיות טובה. 
אז אולי לקבל את ההחלטה ולדחות קצת את הביצוע?
ואם אחרי כמה שנים הזוגיות עדיין מצוינת - ללכת על זה בלב שלם. גם למשפחה כנראה יהיה יותר קל.


----------



## הריונית123 (16/7/13)

אני לא חושבת שאת "צעירה" 
את בדיוק בגיל של להתחתן ולהקים משפחה...

אני התחתני לפני שנה ואני כבר בהריון ואני לא חושבת שאני צעירה במיוחד אני מרגישה שאני בגיל המתאים...

ובלי קשר למתי הגיל המתאים או לא, את הכרת את הבן אדם שמתאים לך אז בגלל שאת בת 22 את תחכי עד שתגיעי לגיל ה"מתאים", איפה ההגיון?

אני מאחלת לך הרבה אושר ואהבה עם בעלך לעתיד, שתהיה לכם משפחה גדולה ומאושרת


----------

